# Eric help!



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Following the initial tighten of the adaptor (finger tight plus an eighth of a turn with the spanner) I then found that when I added the thermometer and tried to do a 3/4 turn of the thermometer's nut it actually turned the whole adaptor.

Should I continue to tighten until I achieve a full 3/4 turn of the thermometer's nut - or will that be an over-tightening situation?

Thank you!


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

The initial tightening was probably just not enough. Finger tight can be quite subjective, for example my original bolt had thread lock on it so was a bit more difficult to turn by hand when I was screwing in the adaptor so was probably half a turn slacker than a machine with smoother threads. Use a spanner to hold the first nut steady whilst you tighten the second by 3/4 a turn.

When I turned my machine on and used a blind basket there was a bit of leakage so I tightened it another 1/8


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah pretty sure you're right. Swapped email with Eric and he said start again with a new washer which I did. But pretty sure thread sealant was the issue.


----------

